# bakeing with frozen zucchini



## vinylfloorguy

when baking with frozen shredded zucchini, do you include the liquid or drain it off?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I only use it for Zucchini Bread... and yes, I use the liquid.


----------



## nduetime

You could replace whatever liquid is in the recipe for the zuchinni liquid. I use it in bread but not so much in other things.


----------



## Speckledpup

Depends 

If the shredded zuchinni is still frozen, which isn't very often, I just throw it in.

Most of the time it is a solid mass so I have to thaw it. I drain the liquid and use that in the recipe.


----------

